
Ask HN: Is it worht learning OCaml? - gazarullz
I am looking into learning OCaml, from the first glance it looks quite interesting as programming language, I like the pattern matching and the functional side. Beside exploratory learning are there any real opportunities in learning this language? What about a good editor to use with it (I am currently using vim)
======
ngzhian
Yes!

A useful tool for writing OCaml in Vim is Merlin [0].

Facebook uses OCaml as well [1] [2] [3]

A great tutorial is [4]

[0] [https://github.com/ocaml/merlin](https://github.com/ocaml/merlin)

[1] [https://github.com/facebook/reason](https://github.com/facebook/reason)

[2] [https://github.com/facebook/flow/](https://github.com/facebook/flow/)

[3] [https://github.com/facebook/infer](https://github.com/facebook/infer)

[4] [http://realworldocaml.org/](http://realworldocaml.org/)

------
chmaynard
You might want to learn Standard ML first. The "Programming Languages, Part A"
course on Coursera is a good place to start.

~~~
gazarullz
Thanks for the tip, how does ML compare to OCaml from an applicability
perspective ?

~~~
rbehrends
Smaller ecosystem, multiple compilers, simpler language (which can be both
good and bad).

------
NonEUCitizen
Yes, if you want to work for Jane Street Capital.

~~~
gazarullz
I am aware Jane Street employs OCaml, is there any other company that is
relying on it ?

~~~
afrisch
Here is an obviously incomplete list:
[http://ocaml.org/learn/companies.html](http://ocaml.org/learn/companies.html)

